# DIMINUER les perfs d'un mac ...???



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Salut all.

Je sais que c'est pas habituel comme question mais je la pose quand même :

COMMENT DIMINUER LES PERFORMENCES D'UN MAC, sans toucher au hardware, sans lancer un tas de programmes, le plus discrêtement possible (sans que l'appli ou je ne sais quoi se voie en dans le dock ?

Je veux faire ca pour montrer a quelqu'un de spécial que l'ordi que j'utilise est vraiment vieux et que je dois en avoir un nouveau 

       Merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2006)

*T'auras un nouvel ordinateur*
quand t'auras ton Bac, fils.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Octobre 2006)

Tu le jettes par la fen&#234;tre et ses performances vont beaucoup diminuer !!!!


ps: Tu as ton bac ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

T'as du matos dis donc ....

On fais un échange ? 

Diminution des performances garanties.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux enlever la m&#233;moire vive additionnelle (s'il y a) et ensuite tu remplis ton disque dur &#224; fond... qu'il te reste que quelque Mo de place. et la tu lances un gros logiciel...

l&#224; par manque de m&#233;moire vive, l'ordi va chercher &#224; cr&#233;er un fichier swap (sorte de m&#233;moire vive sur le disque dur) et par manque de place, &#231;a va ramer grave....


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Octobre 2006)

Tu enlèves la ram
Tu blondes le disque dur
Tu lances finul cut
Tu lances safari tu mets 12 onglets.

Puis tu lances tous les softs de ton dossier application !

Comment ca il n'avance plus ???


----------



## Dramis (20 Octobre 2006)

Dans le terminal tu commences par faire:
man nice

Une fois que tu as compris comment ça marche ben tu peux t'amuser avec les processus systèmes et disons mettre une priorité haute à la calculatrice


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour "man nice"
Avec une deuxième fenètre ouverte avec "top" ca devrais rammer à fond.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Faut le mettre dans l'eau.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

tu peux aussi pisser sur la carte m&#232;re.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

Bobby a dit:
			
		

> Faut le mettre dans l'eau.



Ou dans l'huile.


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Je veux pas qu'il affiche en jaune


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Si tu aimes avoir mal ; tu peux demander &#224; un "ami" de te clouer le gland sur une table ; et apr&#232;s de te secouer violemment vers l'arri&#232;re...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

Bois une menthe a l'eau


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bois une menthe a l'eau


Ou du paddy.


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ou du paddy.


quand au whisky insulaire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu aimes avoir mal ; tu peux demander &#224; un "ami" de te clouer le gland sur une table ; et apr&#232;s de te secouer violemment vers l'arri&#232;re...


Ah oui, mais l&#224; on parle de diminuer les performance d'autre chose...

On "&#233;largit" le sujet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ou du paddy.



Endauffé!!!!  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, mais l&#224; on parle de diminuer les performance d'autre chose...
> 
> On "&#233;largit" le sujet...


Patoch est plut&#244;t dou&#233; pour &#233;largir un sujet...


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, mais là on parle de diminuer les performance d'autre chose...
> 
> On "élargit" le sujet...


là, ça s'rait plutôt allonger....... le "sujet"....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On "élargit" le sujet...


Nous sommes comme ça, nous! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Patoch est plutôt doué pour élargir un sujet...



Et merde! Un froc tout propre!


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Déjà avec une dixaine de fenêtres dans Terminal avec chacune "TOP" dessus ca ralenti déjà bien... Je me demmande quel petit autre truc mange de la puissance que "TOP". (Le Terminal enregistre tout dans la mem RAM sans effacer... ca la remplis bien...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Endauffé!!!!  :love:


Remarque, j'aurais pu parler de Sir Edward's...


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

j'ai choisi le mauvais sujet ?!... :mouais:



&#233;dit : ah ben, nan finalement !!....


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Donc avant de pisser sur la carte mère et de lancer l'ordi du 5ème (j'ai que 2 étages chez moi) je dois ou pas le faire tramper dans la baignoire de sirop menthe ???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Si t'as que 2 &#233;tages alors il faut le lancer 2 fois et demie...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018463 a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as que 2 &#233;tages alors il faut le lancer 2 fois et demie...


Je cherche un smilie qui applaudit.
Quelqu'un l'a vu?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je cherche un smilie qui applaudit.
> Quelqu'un l'a vu?



JPTK il en as plein je crois ... d'ailleurs je rêve de les lui piquer.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

tu peux aussi essayer le gaz ou tu le pends avec un élastique. Dessine un rond et lance une requête pour qu'il trouve les coins.

Si ça marche pas, installes windows.


Ha, il y a des jours où je vous aime :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> Salut all.
> 
> Je sais que c'est pas habituel comme question mais je la pose quand même :
> 
> ...



Charge ce programme et fais le tourner...

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29713

Une plaie ce programme, tellement mal écrit, tellement lent et consommateur de ressources processeur , que un Mac Pro 3 Ghz ressemble à un Mac mini 1.25 Ghz ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Patoch est plutôt doué pour élargir un sujet...



Je suppose que t'es bien placé pour savoir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Mouhahahahaha !!! Il l'a pas vol&#233;e celle-l&#224;


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018866 a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha !!! Il l'a pas vol&#233;e celle-l&#224;


Force m'est de constater que, pour une fois, le nabot l'a bien plac&#233;e. 

La vanne, hein, pas... 

Bon j'y vais moi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je suppose que t'es bien placé pour savoir



Tout à fait, j'ai eu l'occasion de le filmer dans ses exploits avec Bobby. 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Force m'est de constater que, pour une fois, le nabot l'a bien placée.
> 
> La vanne, hein, pas...
> 
> Bon j'y vais moi.



Ouais, tu peux.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Je t'interdit pas d'y aller aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Mais quel petit insolent. Je vais aller en toucher 2 mots &#224; son paternel.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Tu vas avoir du mal la


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2006)

Pour diminuer ses performances, laisse le vieillir ... rien de tel !!!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:
Après avoir testé sur moi-même, je peux te dire que ça marche !!!...
Arff !!!:love:


----------



## Alkolic (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Charge ce programme et fais le tourner...
> 
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29713
> 
> Une plaie ce programme, tellement mal écrit, tellement lent et consommateur de ressources processeur , que un Mac Pro 3 Ghz ressemble à un Mac mini 1.25 Ghz ...



Theme Creator. J'ai fais ce thème avec d'ailleur Halo 3 http://www.myw800.lasyk.net/preview/64234/-642973658/W800-Themes-Games-Halo-3.html
Je l'ai déjà sur le G5... Et c'est vrais qu'il a vraiment de la peine. Sur un 400MHz ca va faire mal...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour diminuer ses performances, laisse le vieillir ... rien de tel !!!!!!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:
> Après avoir testé sur moi-même, je peux te dire que ça marche !!!...
> Arff !!!:love:





*Voilà un message plein d'espoir*
et de bonté à l'intention des plus jeunes lecteurs de ces forums.


----------



## Alkolic (21 Octobre 2006)

On es trop jeune pour déprimer... NOUS on est immortels !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Immortel.
Sans "s".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> On es trop jeune pour déprimer... NOUS on est immortels !!!



Je hais les jeunes...    
Et les immortels, j'en fais un tous les matins... :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2006)

OOOOOoooooooohhh toi...
T'as encore picol&#233;!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

Non, même pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi si...

Oui, bon ben on va pas la refaire &#224; chaque fois...

...

J'ai jamais tap&#233; aussi lentement, ceci dit... :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> On es trop jeune pour déprimer... NOUS on est immortels !!!



*Ah ben ouais*
toute de suite là, avec un pseudo pareil, tu fais crédible.


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2006)

pour remplir le disque, rien de tel que (dans le terminal)
yes > /.toto 

et en plus, &#231;a fait rammer


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Il peut aussi tomber du bureau ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il peut aussi tomber du bureau ...




plus simple: lui faire jouer en boucle celine dion. Après une heure, il déprimera tout seul et ramera grave de chez grave.


Note: ne pas aller là bas, ils écoutent n'importe quoi!


----------



## zerozerosix (22 Octobre 2006)

Le café ça se renverse facilement. D'ailleurs le café à un certain tropisme pour les portables, de préférence flambants neufs.
"On mince mon café est tombé sur ce vieil ordi dont je ne voulais me séparer pour rien au monde. Tant pis il va bien falloir que je me résigne à acheter un Intel Inside"...

Le coca peut le faire aussi... mais en cas d'échec de la manoeuvre d'euthanasie, le coca a l'inconvénient de coller aux doigts...


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

La poussière c'est dangereux pour un ordi.

Il faut le démonter de temps en temps et nettoyer... le problème c'est que parfois en le remontant on oublie un truc et là  ..crac...c'est la catastrophe


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

Je me prèpare un petit tas de poussière et je le balance dans le ventilo. (De la poussière avec un peu de poudre de fer pour les courts circuits.)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> Je me prèpare un petit tas de poussière et je le balance dans le ventilo. (De la poussière avec un peu de poudre de fer pour les courts circuits.)




trêve de plaisanteries,

je vous attends dans mon bureau demain à 9hoo. Et je vous préviens que si un cheveu de l'ordi a été touché, je vous licencie. Non mais. 

Pour la peine, je vous ai acheté un cafke pour écouter en boucle Jordi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> Je me pr&#232;pare un petit tas de poussi&#232;re et je le balance dans le ventilo. (De la poussi&#232;re avec un peu de poudre de fer pour les courts circuits.)



Mais donne le moi ce PUTAIN D'ORDI !!!
Gaspiller du matos, &#231;a va pas la t&#234;te :hein: 

Tu pourra toujours dire que tu l'as perdu ...


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Société de consommation :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Société de consommation :hein:



Purée mon premier ordi à moi (qui est le même que maintenant) je l'ai eut à 24 ans !!!
Et l'autre à 16 ans, il en a 4 et ça lui suffit pas !

Allez donne le moi, alkolic par pure charité chrétinne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4020059 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'autre &#224; 16 ans, il en a 4 et &#231;a lui suffit pas !



*Je crois que c'est une bonne fess&#233;e*
dont notre jeune ami a besoin.

Histoire de lui faire passer ses caprices...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Je crois que c'est une bonne fessée*
> dont notre jeune ami a besoin.
> 
> Histoire de lui faire passer ses caprices...


 

Oh oui !!!
La fessée la fessée !!!


----------



## I-bouk (22 Octobre 2006)

je sais pas lequel tu veux changer : 

-iMac PowerPC G5 à 2GHz 20" 1Go Ram
-iBook PowerPC G4 à 1.33GHz 12" 512 Ram
-iBook PowerPC G3 à 333Ghz (DD 6Go) 12"

Mais bon dans tous les cas a par le G3 333ghz, les autres assurent.
Comment faire ramer mon Mac, simplement en installant des logiciels plus puissant que tes config.
A ton iMac ne rame pas, peut être parce que il te suffit largement, 
a tu veux Intel et le dernier cri pour avoir la classe ?
Peut être que ça vous fait rire, mais moi faudrait pas que ça soit moi celui qui s'occupe de lui fournir le neuf, ça serai une bonne claque dans la gueule et démerde toi pour acheter celui que tu veux...
Oui il est clair que tu n'as aucune notion de l'argent pour "cassé" un mac et vouloir le neuf, oui tout t'es offert, tant mieux pour toi, j'espère juste que jamais un jour tes "soutiens financier" n'auront de souci, car la tu risque de découvrir un nouveau monde...

Je préfère pas trop en rajouté, mais ta mentalité me dégoûte Alkolik :mouais:


----------



## meskh (22 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> Salut all.
> 
> Je sais que c'est pas habituel comme question mais je la pose quand même :
> 
> ...




Fais tu don à une assossss et ta bonté sera récompensée


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2006)

Moi je prends le iBook PowerPC G4 à 1.33GHz 12" 512 Ram à 475 frais de port inclus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> Je préfère pas trop en rajouté, mais ta mentalité me dégoûte Alkolik :mouais:



Hmmm... Tu bosses chez les pives, toi?...


----------



## PinkTurtle (22 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> Oui il est clair que tu n'as aucune notion de l'argent pour "cass&#233;" un mac et vouloir le neuf, oui tout t'es offert, tant mieux pour toi, j'esp&#232;re juste que jamais un jour tes "soutiens financier" n'auront de souci, car la tu risque de d&#233;couvrir un nouveau monde...
> 
> Je pr&#233;f&#232;re pas trop en rajout&#233;, mais ta mentalit&#233; me d&#233;go&#251;te Alkolik :mouais:



Esp&#232;ce de gamin pourri gat&#233;....
.... 
C'est un peu l'impression que tu donnes, d'enfant gat&#233;. Alors estime toi heureux d'avoir que 3 ou 4 macs chez toi, et puis attends de pouvoir t'en payer un pour estimer que ceux que tu as sont merdiques ^^, parce que s&#233;rieux, &#224; part pour les jeux peut &#234;tre, ils marchent nickel.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2006)

Je vois pas ce qu'il y'a de si horrible dans sa config


----------



## meskh (22 Octobre 2006)

Il semblerait que nous ne vivions pas tous dans le même monde :mouais:


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> je sais pas lequel tu veux changer :
> 
> -iMac PowerPC G5 à 2GHz 20" 1Go Ram
> -iBook PowerPC G4 à 1.33GHz 12" 512 Ram
> ...



C'est aucun de ceux là... C'est un VRAIMENT vieux... Un PowerMac G3 à 400MHz. Avec un HD de *castor et je suis sensé travailler dessus. (RagTime + Office (Feuil de calcul)) Et quand je vois que ca me prend DEUX minutes pour ouvrir UN PETIT FICHER ca m'emm**de. Si mon "boss" voit que ca prend 5 min par fichier à ouvrir ptetre qui se dira que cet ordi n'est pas rentable pour lui car je perd du temp pour RIEN.
Si il me fais changer d'ordi je garde l'écran et l'actuel servira comme serveur... Pas de gaspillage...


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Espèce de gamin pourri gaté....
> ....
> C'est un peu l'impression que tu donnes, d'enfant gaté. Alors estime toi heureux d'avoir que 3 ou 4 macs chez toi, et puis attends de pouvoir t'en payer un pour estimer que ceux que tu as sont merdiques ^^, parce que sérieux, à part pour les jeux peut être, ils marchent nickel.



J'ai passé commande il y a 2 semmaines. C'est avec l'argent que j'ai gagné en travaillant à la voirie et en apprentissage. Le tout beau PPC G5 il est pour toute la famille. Et le G4 iBook pour le boulot de ma mère (normalement). Sur le vieux G3 366MHz j'essaie de mettre Fedora Linux pour qu'il soit rentable. Je vois pas ou est la consommation.


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

"Oui il est clair que tu n'as aucune notion de l'argent pour "cassé" un mac et vouloir le neuf, oui tout t'es offert, tant mieux pour toi, j'espère juste que jamais un jour tes "soutiens financier" n'auront de souci, car la tu risque de découvrir un nouveau monde..."

Bah je fais les Scouts depuis que j'ai 6an. Le soutient financier là il est pas enorme...:mouais:


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Fais tu don à une assossss et ta bonté sera récompensée



Pourquoi pas... On a déjà donner un mac inutilisé à mon grand père. Mais ca ca dépend de mon "boss" ce qu'il veut en faire. Pour du traitement de text à la limite il tourne.


----------



## I-bouk (22 Octobre 2006)

Désolé mais tes anciens messages portait vraiment a confusion


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

Désolé. Ptetre mal exprimé...


----------



## Renaud theron (22 Octobre 2006)

ya bien un truc joueur et facile à réaliser:
 tu passes en clavier japonais et tu lui demandes d'entrer son code d'accès. 
Tu vas voir au bout d'un moment il devait ressembler à ça. puis à ça 
Par contre toi tu dois rester  sinon si tu la joues  il pourrait avoir un doute:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Forcément ..:mouais: 

Pour faire bien Japonais tu dis que ton iBook a une batterie Sony..effet garanti ...


----------

